
Some ISPs block random accounts from using VoIP services in Egypt - BishoyDemian
https://twitter.com/reportedly/status/651112401186738176
======
BishoyDemian
Not everyone is affected at this stage, but a massive number of households are
(mostly Vodafone subscribers). In a move to try to block all VoIP services
later by the government as they claim is used by terrorists to plot their
attacks. Another weak reason to sensor the internet and profit from the local
government-owned telecom network.

My personal Facebook about this[1]

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/bghaly/posts/10206918860357355?ref=...](https://www.facebook.com/bghaly/posts/10206918860357355?ref=notif¬if_t=like)

